# St. Michael's Hospice (North Hampshire) - Help!



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

Long story but will try to keep it short, I started working for St. Michael's Hospice (Basingstoke) three years ago. After getting married 1 1/2 years ago my father was admitted to the hospice, 

From diagnosis to Dad passing away was only 5 months, he was a fit, healthy 56 years old and diagnosed with a brain tumor. It has been hard but has shown me just how amazing the Hospice is from an entirely new angle (pretty hard working during this time as you can imagine). 

We are holding a fundraising car wash week, and I am hoping we might find some generous companies that are able take part and/or donate buckets or any other equipment. 

Any help massively appreciated, 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your dad.

Drop me a PM please. I will send you some Sonax stuff (shampoo etc). Can also send 5L of Bilt Hamber Autofoam if you will have a foam lance to use it with.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. It takes too many too young. It still shocks me. We worry about pensions and retirement, yet we might never make it there! Little bit morbid I guess but true none the less. 

My gran was in a hospice and I think they offer the best in care, those who work at them are just incredible. 

I've got 3.78L of wash and wax, APC and wheel cleaner concentrate if you want them. 

Depending on what you're doing I can throw in some wax and some QD. Anything you need I can provide just PM me and I'll get a box down. 

All courtesy of 3D/HD car care.


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

Guys it truly humbles me that we have people as generous in this world. Just got home and read your replies, truly touched. Sadly as much as I would love to bring the Nilfisk and lance etc! My car OCD has to take a back step and accept the fact that most people just like a clean car no matter what the process!

Sadly we can only have buckets, sponges etc so any more buckets, sponges, shampoo, drying cloths.... will PM you both, would be good to have all your details so we thank you via Twitter and Facebook


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Mate I'm local (very) and would be happy to come along and help. My mum spent her last few weeks in a hospice in Woking and I know first hand just what a brilliant job they do.

Shout if this is any use.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Packaged some stuff up today. Unfortunately I didn't has as much shampoo as I thought I did. 

I didn't include wheel cleaner as you hadn't soecified on email so assumed you had it covered. 

Hope some more jump in to send a couple of bits. Worthy cause.

About a litre of QD in there but should last a while, if you need more I can sort some more out. Along with wheel cleaner.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear that!
If there is anything else you need still need please PM me, I am happy to help out, Can send some shampoo, fallout, QD etc, just let me know!

anything for a good cause!


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Chris

Just to follow-up on our chat yesterday, I have a boot full of stuff for you to collect when you pop in on Friday - buckets, shampoo, wash mitts, sponges, glass cleaner, microfibre cloths....and a few extra products that you might be able to use for raffle prizes etc going forward if they don't get used on the day.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a load of bulk wash and wax should it still be of use to you?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Fantastic folks. This is what makes this place.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Spoony said:


> Fantastic folks. This is what makes this place.


And you lead the way, seen some generous offers from you for charitable donations, plus the others replying here hats off guys 👍🎩


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

As has been said this is what makes DW the best forum, I today received a big box of equipment from Spoony! Working in an office of 9 woman who truly don't understand my car cleaning habit they are all in total shock at the generosity. I feel incredibly proud to be part of such a generous and supportive community.

A lot of people when I tell them I work for a Hospice ask me how I keep positive, 'it must be such a depressing place to work' is commonly heard. Well hand on heart it is one of the most special places in the world, the emotion and drive to make a difference to families when many are losing a loved one is hard to put into words. If anyone has a friend or family member who may be using hospice services and you yourself are nervous or unsure as to what to expect drop me an email I will more than happily show you around. Death is not something that people like talking about but with the support of communities like ours here, you make a tangible difference. 

Really looking forward to meeting Chris tomorrow 

Shakey85 has some stuff in the post to me as we speak  

AndyC I think I bought my WW from you last year! I will PM you 

Obsession Wax will PM 

stangalang again will PM 

Very easy to say thank you but I truly mean it


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

If it helps i can supply you with 1000 A5 flyers FOC that you can stick on windscreens or give out to help drum up more cars to clean.


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

pantypoos said:


> If it helps i can supply you with 1000 A5 flyers FOC that you can stick on windscreens or give out to help drum up more cars to clean.


Thanks for the offer, really appreciated but we already have the flyers ready :thumb:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

OK, that's cool.

How about buckets, how many do you need? 

Halfords sell £1.49 buckets and they are 3 for 2 at the moment. So I can buy 9 (or more if required) for £8.94. If you're happy to collect them from your local halfords store i'm happy to pay for them.


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

pantypoos said:


> OK, that's cool.
> 
> How about buckets, how many do you need?
> 
> Halfords sell £1.49 buckets and they are 3 for 2 at the moment. So I can buy 9 (or more if required) for £8.94. If you're happy to collect them from your local halfords store i'm happy to pay for them.


That would be perfect, our local store is Basingstoke


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Chris, sent you a PM


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Am so sorry for your loss of your father, my father died at 56, and it was very hard but time can be a healer. Could I donate some money instead of products? If so Please pm me. Chongs family.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

9 buckets are on their way to the hospice.

Good luck with the fund raising.


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

pantypoos said:


> 9 buckets are on their way to the hospice.
> 
> Good luck with the fund raising.


Top stuff, will let you know when they arrive safely! Thank you once again!


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

chongo said:


> Am so sorry for your loss of your father, my father died at 56, and it was very hard but time can be a healer. Could I donate some money instead of products? If so Please pm me. Chongs family.


Will PM you, the girls in the office don't believe me!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the pm. Send me a link, or e mail address for the hospice, and I will donate. Chongs


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

chongo said:


> Thanks for the pm. Send me a link, or e mail address for the hospice, and I will donate. Chongs


Hi Mate, website is http://www.stmichaelshospice.org.uk, Cheers


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

Just picked a huge load of equipment from ChrisGreen, top bloke could of stayed for ages chatting! Huge support!


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

Another big box just received from Spoony, if you ever needed reminding that good guys are in the world just take a look at this thread. Blessed


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just done it mate. It's not much but all helps. Chongs


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

You have a date for this mate? Offer of help stands - it would be my pleasure.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just put a pot of swissvax best of show 50ml wax up for sale in the sales section hoping to get £50 donated to the hospice for you buddy. 
Matt.


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

A box of goodies will be arriving with you on Tuesday hopefully.

Also have a cahrity auction running here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=358781

All proceeds to St. Michael's Hospice (North Hampshire) - Help!


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

AndyC said:


> You have a date for this mate? Offer of help stands - it would be my pleasure.


A date would be good, May be able to drum up some interest via FB?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I believe it is a Car Wash Day on 14th April and a Car Wash Week 7th-11th of September.


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry guys, yes can confirm we have a single day 14th April with volunteers from Virgin Media, we then have a full week 7th - 11th September. In the past we have had a local detailer come along where people have paid more for a full basic pro wash, last year he pulled out last minute so if anyone was able to do this during the week in September it would be great  my work email is [email protected]

I am out the office until Wednesday


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

matt1234 said:


> Just put a pot of swissvax best of show 50ml wax up for sale in the sales section hoping to get £50 donated to the hospice for you buddy.
> Matt.


All I seem to do is continually thank you guys, my mum had tears in her eyes reading through the support you guys have offered.

Blessed with some very special people


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just let you know Chris that the swissvax best of show sold for £75 so that will be getting donated straight to the hospice. 
If you need anything else just let me know. 
All the best. 
Matt.


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Mar 8, 2015)

What are the timings on the 14 April mate? I'm working on that day but if I finish early enough I will pop down afterwards.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Ditto and we have a few people off already.

I can leave a bit earlier and be there for teatime if it's till running.

Either way put me down for September 100%.


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

Support in September would be excellent can you email me at [email protected] so I can get your email address to get in touch


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

matt1234 said:


> Just let you know Chris that the swissvax best of show sold for £75 so that will be getting donated straight to the hospice.
> If you need anything else just let me know.
> All the best.
> Matt.


Hi Matt,
Superb mate thanks so much!
Cheers


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Did the package I sent arrive ok?


----------



## chrisgVRS (Jul 31, 2011)

Obsession Wax said:


> Did the package I sent arrive ok?


I was just in the process of typing when our receptionist fell in the door with this huge box of goodies!

Lost for words, thank you once again!


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Good luck for the car wash day today, i hope you have loads of cars turn up.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Indeed - very best of luck - the weather in Basingstoke is great today which should help.


----------



## Superlander (Apr 21, 2012)

I've only just read this thread but it's truly heartwarming to see how much people care and show it with actions, well done to all that have got involved and I hope that the day is as successful as it deserves to be.


----------

